# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Duizeligheid Kind

## Noortje

Hallo,
Mijn zoontje van 7 was gistereravond zo&#39;n 4 keer in 2 uur tijd duizelig. Hij zei dat het huis om hem heen draaide. 
Hij heeft goed geslapen en vanochtend was alles weer "normaal". 
Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn? Hij heeft het nooit eerder gehad. 
Moet ik me er heel erg druk om maken, of komt dit wel vaker voor bij jonge kinderen? Is het beter om ermee naar de huisarts te gaan?

Groeten, Noortje.

----------


## patsy

hallo 
ik denk dat het om een plotse bloeddruk daling of schommelende bloeddruk ging. Kan ook andere oorzaak zijn tuurlijk,vb te weinig eten enzo.... Is beter dat jezijn bloeddruk in de gaten houdt de komende dagen,en misschien beter eens naar de arts gaan .Dat zou ik toch doen en je zal geruster zijn .
groetjes patsy

----------

